# 63/64 ray parts needed



## kasper (Apr 12, 2017)

I really need 1963 from and rear 20" center stamped 36h rear s2 and front scripted s7 wheels.. also need the correct rear reflector and the non Chicago headbadge and the correct longer q bolts for sissy bar.... any and all help would be excellent. Thanks in advance thomas


----------



## kasper (Apr 17, 2017)

also if anyone could please tell me what the correct screws for a 1963 64 65 rear reflector bracket are I would greatly appreciate that. thanks cabers


----------

